# CAN and bus protocol / official vw docu



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi All,

is there any docu/reference/know-how on the CAN and it's bus protocol?

samesame for official repair manuals, only this bentley website? nothing to buy from VW itself?


Rgds
Apper


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Self Study Guides*

There was a post on the Phaeton forum a while back ("What a WWW find") that had a link to a website that had a number of VW Self-Study guides listed, including:

Self-study Programme 238 - Data Exchange On The CAN Bus I - Basics

Self-study programme 269, Part 01 - Data transfer on CAN data bus II - Drivetrain CAN, Convenience/Infotainment CAN

Self-study programme 269, Part 02 - BOSCH CAN Specification Version 2.0

You can also buy access to these guides and other information on https://erwin.volkswagen.de/


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

hi all,

bought the complete vw werkstatt anleitungen for the phaeton v10 on
tec-print.de

keep you posted.

rgds
apper


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

hi all,

read all the ssp, but they are a general introduction to can, am looking for the hard stuff.

have to correct myself partly here, ssp 269 d2 more than intro and quite usefull, thanks for the reminder!

rgds
apper


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

have read the CAN docs i could find and it seems to be pretty robust bus system although a bit dated, only the working voltage range seems a bit low but it works in all the vw cars so there is no problem there.

i am going to see if can combine the vagcom, which i need to buy, with some bus/protocol tools. you might think of that as the same as if you would dump your tcp/ip traffic from your network connection.
having the raw data of the bus might sometimes make for a better problem solving tool although you need to shift through a lot of data.

so let's check out what the vagcom forum has to say, they probably already solved this. :thumbup:


----------



## Quimio (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone has the equivalent to the Fords Part II spec for the VW PQ35 Platform ECM?? 

Basically I want to enable the Remote rolling of windows/Sunroof, plus some other features that are disabled in the US market and dealers will not enable. 
I don't want to spend 250 USD in a RossTech cable if at work I have countless communication tools for CAN, J1850, K-line, LIN line etcs. 

So if anyone has this document, or at least the CAN ID for Diagnostic of the ECM and the DIDs I and probably many others will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

apper01 said:


> have read the CAN docs i could find and it seems to be pretty robust bus system although a bit dated, only the working voltage range seems a bit low but it works in all the vw cars so there is no problem there.
> 
> i am going to see if can combine the vagcom, which i need to buy, with some bus/protocol tools. you might think of that as the same as if you would dump your tcp/ip traffic from your network connection.
> having the raw data of the bus might sometimes make for a better problem solving tool although you need to shift through a lot of data.
> ...


Apper, are you still around and did you end up learning how to reverse engineer the CANBUS at all?

I am interested in the infotainment communications, specifically making a device to simulate the CD changer and allow streaming Bluetooth audio.

-Jeff


----------

